# Ellie with Jake's tongue!



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

best friend !!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That is a great picture. Amazing how dogs know to let kids have fun wiht them.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are so cute together. Jake is gorgeous and so gentle with Ellie. I can see them being buddies for a long time.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Whatcha wanna bet Ellie tried to put that hand in her mouth as soon as she let go of Jakes tongue?!?!?!?!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Great great picture. Love those grandbaby pictures.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Now that is adorable 

How precious!!! He may not look golden, but sure has that golden personality 
He's quite the handsome pupper


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Jake is gorgeous and definitely has a golden temperament! Ellie is a sweetie pie, I have a strawberry blonde grandson. : )


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Too cute, that's a framer for sure.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Jake looks a bit confused!! Jake is very handsome and clearly a great friend for Ellie!


----------



## Nan (Jul 21, 2007)

Thank you all so much. I guess we always think our own pix are the cutest! hehehe Yes, Steve, Ellie did just that........stuck her fingers into her mouth! I was mortified but her mom wasn't.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

What a cute picture. I had a GSD, Gus, growing up, and we were thick as thieves. We had to share the back of the family station wagon as my older bothers and sister got the back seat. Looks like your granddaughter will have a wonderful relationship with him.


----------

